
Is Bulgaria sitting on $3.5 BILLION worth of Bitcoin seized from criminals? - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.grahamcluley.com/bulgaria-sitting-3-5-billion-worth-bitcoin-seized-criminals/
======
llcoolv
The bitcoins are lost. The current Bulgarian political class has its roots in
the gangsters/dirtbags installed by the Red Army during occupation so it is
hopeless to expect anything human-like of them. By the way they had already
embezzled similar sums on several occasions during the last decade - the KTB
bankrupcy and the NPP Belene being two examples.

What is much more interesting though is the customs worm - seems like a
combination of high-tech and low-level corruption could yield similar or
better results to pure high-level corruption. This is real good news.

